
The Physics of Magnetic Monopoles – With Felix Flicker - fluffernutter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3xH97Su-KY
======
fluffernutter
The most exciting discovery in our lifetime. Zero conversations about it on
some lame social news platform owned and operated by a bunch of dogmatic
capitalists.

Clueless to innovation outside their realm of control.

